# Genx Musickey Mp3 player problem



## slow86 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi..
My name is Umair and i had bought my music key which 2 GB and at first it was working perfectly...but after some time it has stopped working...First i thought that it was battery problem but after changing the battery packs it still wont work..The usb works but when want to listen to my songs it doesn't turn on...i had recently updated my firmware but nothing happened...pls help


----------



## forgivness (Nov 21, 2008)

it's surely a firmware problem
try reinstalling the firmware
(I have the same problem with my mp3 player so would you give me the firmware)
my email:
sneaker640 [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------

